# ARE YOU AN UNDERCOVER CHRISTIAN?



## Laela (Jul 9, 2012)

*Are You An Undercover Christian?* 
*Monday July 9, 2012 
Written by Mary Whelchel *

Why  do you work, and why do you have the particular job you have? Do you  view your job as simply a means of putting bread on your table so you  can do what you want to do with the rest of your time? Do you work just  because you have to earn a living?

I  entered the working world out of necessity. That doesn't mean I didn't  enjoy it at times. But at first I never saw it as anything but an  acceptable way to pay the bills and allow me to have the things I needed  and wanted.

What  I discovered about myself-and what I find true about many Christians in  the working world-is that we tend to divide our lives into two  categories: sacred and secular. Sacred includes going to church,  studying the Bible occasionally, prayer, fellowshipping with other  believers, doing good things for people, etc. Secular includes our jobs,  cleaning the house, fixing the car, shopping, etc. Some of our  activities seem sacred or religious to us, while others seem to have  little connection with God and the Bible.

But,  you know, it's a huge mistake on our part to divide our worlds like  that. When we see our lives in sacred and secular categories, we often  find that our effectiveness as a witness for Jesus Christ is greatly  diminished on our job; we find it easy to be an undercover Christian. 

Have  you ever thought of this: God has designed work as the common  denominator for the Christian and non-Christian, and the job is the  place where the Christian must meet the non-Christian world. This is no  accident. God has planned it that way! Many of us would retreat into our  sheltered worlds and avoid any confrontation with unbelievers if we  weren't pushed into it because we have to work.

Jesus  said he has sent us into the world. None of us is exempted from this.  And where is your world into which you are sent? A large part of it is  your working world, whether that world is an office or a retail store or  a hospital or a factory. That is the world into which you are sent.

*Now,  the question is, are you there like an undercover Christian, hoping no  one finds out that you are one of those fanatics? *Or afraid to speak up  when you have an opportunity? Unfortunately our working worlds are full  of undercover Christians, having no impact for Jesus Christ on their  worlds. Why are we often ashamed of the gospel of Jesus Christ? Why  aren't we bold and courageous to tell of our relationship with the Lord  and share the good news with others?


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks Laela...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2012)

Good message...

Well, I have to be honest; by no means am I 'undercover' an a Christian.   Err' body knows who I am and what I am.    

And it is no secret  how I feel about 'certain' subjects of controversy.    I calmly and boldly say what I have to say and keep it moving.  

Now, for some odd reason they don't mind that I am a Christian, however, they find it hard to accept the fact that I am not a 'democrat'.  

Now why is that ? ? ?


----------



## Laela (Jul 9, 2012)

^^ Shimmie... good to see you...


You're not a Democrat? _**clutching my pearls**_ 






j/k...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 9, 2012)

Laela said:


> ^^ Shimmie... good to see you...
> 
> 
> You're not a Democrat? _**clutching my pearls**_
> ...



Good to see you too, Lovely Rose... 


Me?   A 'Demo' crat'...   NOPE !

I'm a ' Child of the Most High God' ... Period.   He leads, I follow.   I don't have the ability to see what's ahead, I have to depend upon being 'One' with God to order my steps and votes.

Hence, I am not ashamed of the Gospel of Jesus Christ for it is the power of Salvation.    Undercover Christian... not me.   Jesus walks in front of me and I follow and others see.   

I can't wait for tomorrow's message that you share in this series.   

I'll have my huge cup of frozen coffee as I sit and enjoy reading your threads.


----------



## Laela (Jul 10, 2012)

*Are You An Undercover Christian?
June 10, 2012
Written by Mary Whelchel *

Are you an undercover Christian? Be honest, now; would it be a shock to your co-workers or acquaintances if you told them you were a disciple of Jesus Christ?

For many years I was an undercover Christian. It would have been very difficult to spot any differences in me and everyone else around me. In fact, I didn't want anybody to spot the differences. I didn't want to stick out in a crowd and be a fifth wheel and look and act different. Why is it that we often tend to be undercover Christians? Let me suggest some reasons:

*1. Being accepted by people *is more important to us than anything else. That's one reason a lot of us never let anyone know we're a Christian. After all, being born again has gotten some bad press in the last years; most people think of a born-again person as a quirk or a little weird. So, because we fear rejection or persecution, we go undercover.

*2. We're intimidated by the cultural attitudes* all around us. Separation of church and state has been drummed into our minds by the media so that we think we're breaking a law to mention the name of Jesus in secular environments.

*3. We don't want to do our career or relationships any damage* because of Christian ethical standards. After all, if we let it be known that we are Christians, then we'll be obligated to live up to high ethical standards. That can cause us to have to take stands that may not be popular or understood.

*4. We know our lives don't measure up to Christian principles*, and we're ashamed to say we're Christians.

*5. We don't know how to witness to people* and the very idea scares us to death. How can we witness on the job anyway? Won't that mean we'll have to become religious pests, handing out tracts and quoting Scripture all the time? The thought leaves us scared to death.

Can you identify with some of those? Undercover Christianity is a major problem in the church today. Through the twenty-eight years this program has been broadcasting, I've tried to convince marketplace Christians that we are sent into our workplaces as missionaries-ambassadors for Jesus. Our jobs are not just ways to earn a living-not if you believe that the Great Commission applies to all Christians.  

We're looking at our excuses for going undercover, and asking God to help us come out of the closet and declare, in appropriate ways, that we belong to Jesus Christ.


----------



## Laela (Jul 10, 2012)

Shimmie...Amein.!!


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 10, 2012)

If I didn't say  something about this in the random thoughts thread, I wanted to.,.

Wow...


----------



## Laela (Jul 11, 2012)

*Are You An Undercover Christian?
July 11, 2012
Written by Mary Whelchel *

Did you know that a lot of Christians operate undercover? We try to keep people from knowing that we are born again believers, or we don't take advantage of the opportunities that come our way to share our faith. Why not?

One major reason is the fear of rejection. You know, this fear in our minds is greatly overblown, to begin with. Few Christians really experience severe rejection from co-workers and management because of Christian beliefs and principles. Oh,we may be misunderstood and not always included in activities, but those are very small rejections, as a rule. More often than
not, our Christian witness encourages other people and builds bridges rather than creating conflict.

Then we know that fear is always of our enemy and not of the Lord, so we know as soon as we fear something, that our faith needs some serious repair work. If God is for us, Paul wrote to the Romans, who can be against us? (Romans 8:31) And Jesus said "Whoever acknowledges me before men, I will also acknowledge him before my Father in heaven. But whoever disowns me before men, I will disown him before my Father in heaven." (Matt. 10:32-33)

Another reason we go undercover is because our culture sends the message that religious topics are not appropriate or legal.

We need to realize that talking about our belief in Christ and our commitment to him is not breaking a law and we should never be intimidated by this mindset.

For example, if it is your habit to ask a blessing before a meal, then do it in the cafeteria. Don't hesitate to tell someone you'll pray for them. If God has answered a prayer, why can't you report your good news and give credit where credit is due?

Don't be intimidated by the world's message that God and

Jesus are talked about only in churches and the privacy of your home.

If Christ has set you free, how can you not speak of it? When Peter and John were in trouble with the Sanhedrin because they were teaching and proclaiming Jesus, they were told by those in power not to speak or teach at all in the name of Jesus. They replied, "Judge for yourselves whether it is right in God's sight to obey you rather than God. For we cannot help speaking about what we have seen and heard." (Acts 4:20) If God is working in your life, you're going to have to speak about it from time to time on your job.

We need some Christians coming out from under cover who are bold to say what Christ has done in their lives. *Nobody can deny your testimony.* They can say they don't believe the Bible or they don't believe that Christ is the only way to God. But they can't tell you that what has happened to you didn't happen!!


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't see myself as an undercover Christian even though I am in the working world and that I have an introverted personality. I also don't try to see certain activities as divided up into secular and sacred. For instance, to me, going to 'church' isn't necessarily a sacred activity. There are several secular aspects to going to 'church' that many Christians do not realize. 'Church' will not save you from sin. Only Jesus Christ can through the power of God. Now I would say studying the Bible, witnessing/sharing Jesus Christ with others, and prayer are sacred activities. This can happen anywhere, whether you are on the job, at a shopping mall, at home, spending time with family and friends, etc. You can still be spiritual in the midst of the secular.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 11, 2012)

Poohbear said:
			
		

> I don't see myself as an undercover Christian even though I am in the working world and that I have an introverted personality. I also don't try to see certain activities as divided up into secular and sacred. For instance, to me, going to 'church' isn't necessarily a sacred activity. There are several secular aspects to going to 'church' that many Christians do not realize. 'Church' will not save you from sin. Only Jesus Christ can through the power of God. Now I would say studying the Bible, witnessing/sharing Jesus Christ with others, and prayer are sacred activities. This can happen anywhere, whether you are on the job, at a shopping mall, at home, spending time with family and friends, etc. You can still be spiritual in the midst of the secular.



So do the people around you know that your saved, like your coworkers and peers ..if they don't then you would be considered an undercover Christian.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 12, 2012)

I'm not an undercover Christian and I am vocal about going to church, thanking God, etc.   However, I feel like I could be doing more to actively share my faith with others.  I'm not a naturally outgoing person so I struggle with this.


----------



## Belle Du Jour (Jul 12, 2012)

Poohbear said:


> I don't see myself as an undercover Christian even though I am in the working world and that I have an introverted personality. I also don't try to see certain activities as divided up into secular and sacred. For instance, to me, going to 'church' isn't necessarily a sacred activity. *There are several secular aspects to going to 'church' that many Christians do not realize. 'Church' will not save you from sin.* Only Jesus Christ can through the power of God. Now I would say studying the Bible, witnessing/sharing Jesus Christ with others, and prayer are sacred activities. *This can happen anywhere, whether you are on the job, at a shopping mall, at home, spending time with family and friends, etc. You can still be spiritual in the midst of the secular.*



I think many churches are secular in their style of worship, music, etc.  And there was a period of time when I was disillusioned with the churches that I was going to.  I thought I could get away with not going and still be ok.  But inside, that didn't feel totally right.  I just found the right church for me   Not going to church on a weekly basis simply isn't an option for me.  Actually, I would feel totally out of focus if I didn't go.

Regarding the last part of your post, I agree.  We are called to be light inthe midst of darkness and there's a lot of darkness these days.    People can see when you have the peace of Christ deep within you and they are drawn to that.  It stands out.  So even in our introverted-ness, we can be witnesses for Christ.


----------



## Laela (Jul 12, 2012)

@Poohbear, I'm getting more of a reflective perspective from this series. IOW, how I am living as a Christian.. my beliefs and standards, rather than how I think others see me.. if I'm compartmentalizing my life, then I'd likely tend to behave a certain way in church and a certain way outside of church.. but to please whom? I don't believe this is about personalities..a saved person is saved, introverted or extroverted. God made us all different to begin with. This is all reflection for me..


----------



## Laela (Jul 12, 2012)

*Are You An Undercover Christian?
July 12, 2012
Written by Mary Whelchel*



Do you let it be known on your job that you're a Christian? Perhaps you worry that if you're very open about your faith, you will have to take some ethical stands that could be harmful to your career or your relationships.

I have a good friend who was a partner in a prominent large law firm in New York. At one point he was dealing with another law firm which was doing some very unethical things. He, on the other hand, refused to be a part of it and took a stand against it. While it caused some discomfort and took some courage on his part, he told me that eventually that law firm had caused its client to go into bankruptcy because of its unethical practices, many had lost their jobs and the law firm was disgraced. He said, "You know, Mary, running your career or business by Christian principles really pays off in the long run." And he's right!

However, our decision to stand for what we believe to be right should never be based on the consequences. We do the right thing because we want to be obedient to our Lord and Savior, and trust him for the consequences.

Another reason we tend to be undercover Christians is that we fear failing. Maybe you lost your temper with a co-worker recently, or you told a lie to your manager and your conscience hasn't stopped bothering you. You think you could never be a witness for Jesus since you know you've failed and others know you've failed and what's more, you may fail again.

Sometimes the greatest witness we can have is to own up to our failures, confess and make restitution where necessary, but share that God is a forgiving and restoring God. Don't you know that everybody else struggles with failure too? And if they're not a Christian, they don't have a good way to deal with the guilt.

A good friend of mine told me recently that the biggest difference between her and her co-workers who are not Christians is that she apologizes a lot more than they do! She struggles with things in her life, just like you and I do. But she is willing to say, "I'm sorry," and God is changing her day by day. I'm convinced her apologies are witnesses to the power of Jesus.


I can remember when God used a specific failure on my part to help a struggling Christian co-worker understand that God would forgive and restore him when he failed. I really blew it in front of him, and I didn't want to go back in that office. But God clearly told me to go back and be very honest about my failure, which is what I did. Obviously it would have been better had I not failed, but God is great enough to use even our failures. 
Failure or fear of failure is not a legitimate excuse for being an undercover Christian.


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 12, 2012)

Laela said:


> Shimmie...Amein.!!



"Amein"  Precious Laela....  :Rose:


----------



## Laela (Jul 13, 2012)

*Are You An Undercover Christian?
July 13, 2012
Written by Mary Whelchel*

Does witnessing on the job scare you to death? Many Christians go undercover because they have the idea that witnessing means carrying large Bibles to work every day, grabbing people by the shirt collar, cornering them in the lunch room, and ramming the four spiritual laws down their throat.

That's not the way Jesus witnessed and it certainly is not an effective way for us, either. Let me suggest three things that all of us can do on our jobs as a witness:

First, be joyful. I'm sure I don't have to tell you that most people you work with don't know much joy in their lives. Life is a struggle for them. You hear lots of complaining, and negative attitudes are everywhere. If you enter that scene with real joy in your life, it is the most powerful witness you can have.

A second way we can all witness, no matter what kind of situation we're in, is to do quality work. The Bible tells us to do what our hands have found to do with all our hearts. We are reminded that we will be accountable to the Lord for the work we do for our employer. We have a much higher manager to report to than our co-workers who are not believers. Therefore, quality work, extra-mile effort, should be a trademark of a Christian in the working world.

And the third thing we can all do is to pray. Do you pray earnestly for the people you deal with on your job-co-workers, managers, customers? Be specific and pray for them as individuals, calling them by name. Ask God to intervene in the problem relationships of your workplace. Pray for those in authority, that they'll do their jobs with integrity and efficiency.  

We need to develop relationships with the people on our jobs as much as possible. Someone asked me how far we should go in socializing with our co-workers. My answer was "As far as you can without compromising your beliefs and principles." Jesus socialized with the most sinful people of his day. By establishing relationships and showing that you care about them as individuals, you will earn your right to be heard. And someday you may have the opportunity to share in a more direct way.


First Peter 3:15 tells us to always be prepared to give an answer to everyone that asks us to give an account for the hope that is in us, with gentleness and reverence. If your life consistently witnesses in these three ways, it won't be long before you will have an opportunity to give an account for the hope that is in you.

Don't forget that people need the Lord. When you know Jesus, you hold the answer to the problems and struggles of everyone you know. With joy and gladness, come out from undercover as an ambassador for Jesus Christ and say to your world, "I belong to Jesus; I'm not ashamed of the Gospel."


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 13, 2012)

Thank you Laela


----------



## Poohbear (Jul 16, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> So do the people around you know that your saved, like your coworkers and peers ..if they don't then you would be considered an undercover Christian.



Iwanthealthyhair67 - I respectfully disagree.... the topic of religion has hardly ever came up in conversations with co-workers. I'm just not a talkative outgoing person. Most conversations at work are work-related.
And I don't feel like I need to make it a point to everyone I work with that they need to know that I believe in Jesus. However, if I am asked what I believe, I do not hide or deny my beliefs so that is not being undercover. I also feel like actions speak louder than words. You can claim to be this hardcore Christian making sure everyone at work knows you are, but still be undercover in your actions. 

By the way, I have a different perspective on the whole notion of being saved.


----------



## HolisticHoney (Jul 16, 2012)

I'm more of a believer that if you truly follow Christ it will show more in your actions and the way you treat people vs actually saying Hey I'm a Christian.

Many people say they are Christian but don't really follow Christ. There is a difference.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jul 16, 2012)

Agreed however, it's not all about actions speaking for themselves, it also about evangelizing, telling the unbeleiver or the unsaved about Christ so that they won't be lost ....



Yes, I've noticed that ...



Poohbear said:


> @Iwanthealthyhair67 - I respectfully disagree.... the topic of religion has hardly ever came up in conversations with co-workers. I'm just not a talkative outgoing person. Most conversations at work are work-related.
> And I don't feel like I need to make it a point to everyone I work with that they need to know that I believe in Jesus. However, if I am asked what I believe, I do not hide or deny my beliefs so that is not being undercover. I also feel like actions speak louder than words. *You can claim to be this hardcore Christian making sure everyone at work knows you are, but still be undercover in your actions. *
> 
> *By the way, I have a different perspective on the whole notion of being saved*.


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jul 16, 2012)

Nope being godly is something that has become me. I can't put it on or off. I never purposely try to make ppl see that I am Christian,because God is my life, He always comes up. By my lifestyle is shows I am Christian, not just my words....


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 16, 2012)

HolisticHoney said:


> *Many people say they are Christian but don't really follow Christ. There is a difference*.



HolisticHoney, Poohbear, Iwanthealthyhair67....

You've made excellent points especially referring to the bolded.   I wanted to thank all three of you for your posts for it reminded me of something that I can never forget.  

I've shared this in other threads/posts before that, 

I don't wear Jesus pins, scarves, etc.   Not because I am ashamed of Jesus or undercover, but one day years ago I was sitting on a public bus, and I was proudly wearing my Jesus Rhinestone pin on a beautiful pink satin blouse.   I was on my way to Church that morning.    

I was very comfortable having the entire double seat to myself, just riding and looking out the window. I felt good, the day was nice and I felt nice in my attire.    A woman got on the bus and it appeared that she was headed towards where I was sitting to sit next to me and instantly I became disgruntled.  

The Holy Spirit spoke to me so clearly,_ "Be careful how you behave when you wear that pin."  _

I was instantly convicted and made aware of something that I can never forget.    I don't like sharing seats on the bus or trains.    I just don't', unless I know the person........ and I 'like' them.   

(side note:  Bear with me, please... most of you know how I am...  ).  

It's just one of my 'quirks' that I haven't let go of. 

The three of you made me think about this...  

Just wanted to share that and to say thanks to each of you.


----------

